# Efest 18500 purple



## andro (14/6/15)

Quick question i use them only on my reo mini or my limeligth pipes . Is notmal they last around 1,5 ml of juice ?
Reo 1 ohm
Pipe kay lite 1 ohm
Same usage . Last really little. I have 3 and all the same . Is time to bin them and replace it?
Forgot to mention are little usage but left them in a cupboard for a year fully charged ( before @johan explained about how to store battery )


----------



## zadiac (14/6/15)

Mine lasted 4-5ml of juice easily at around .3 ohm. They're ready to bin.

My 2800 Efests lasts the whole 6ml Reo bottle at .3 ohms.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ (14/6/15)

When you say last 1.5mls, is that the quality of vape or the charge on the battery?

If it is quality of vape then I would say perhaps your are getting arcing on the battery or dirty contacts and experiencing really bad voltage drop.

If the charge drops that quickly then I would say it is time to bin

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## andro (14/6/15)

BhavZ said:


> When you say last 1.5mls, is that the quality of vape or the charge on the battery?
> 
> If it is quality of vape then I would say perhaps your are getting arcing on the battery or dirty contacts and experiencing really bad voltage drop.
> 
> If the charge drops that quickly then I would say it is time to bin


After 1,5 ml of liquid they done to 3,6 v. Time to bin it

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre (14/6/15)

I get about 2ml on my 1200 mAh AWs, then they are around 3.8V. Vaping at 0.7 ohms.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (14/6/15)

Hi @andro 

I am using the Red Efest 18490 batteries in my Reo mini
My experience is much the same as @Andre above

I get about 1.5 to 2 ml and the batt is about 3.8 Volts. I vape the Mini at about 0.9 ohms. 

My batts are about a year old but they seem to be going well still

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

